# Euro-spec'd 2010 Cannondale (Photos)



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Euro-spec'd 2010 Cannondale (Photos):

https://www.bicicletasgonzalo.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=397&Itemid=46

https://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/cannondale2010-caad9-hi.jpg

https://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/cannondale2010-six-hi.jpg


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Some of those paint schemes are pretty ugly.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I kinda like that Liquigas style CAAD9 paint.


----------



## Tutor (Jul 21, 2009)

The FSA crank is ugly. I hope they use SRAM force or whatever else in Germany. I'm really interested in a CAAD 9.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

kytyree said:


> I think I kinda like that Liquigas style CAAD9 paint.


+1 


LOL message has to be 5 charecters


----------



## Tutor (Jul 21, 2009)

More models and pictures:

http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/race/2010-cannondale/index.htm


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Does anybody have an idea when the 2010 bikes will be available to buy in Europe and more importantly, the UK? I am just waiting to place an order.


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

What I find interesting is the inclusion of CAAD8 level frames. That makes sense for what people have seen on the partially-revealed Cannondale 2010 website, but I wonder why they've decided to bring back the CAAD8. Maybe as a kind of recession-conscious option?


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

Cannondale Caad 9 2010 European ------ Ultra fork
Cannondale Caad 9 2010 American ------ Premium fork
You can see this in the photos. :-(


----------



## Tutor (Jul 21, 2009)

Fork depends on group. The Ultegra equipped CAAD9 is pictured with Premium fork.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

kytyree said:


> I think I kinda like that Liquigas style CAAD9 paint.


Same.

Was a bit worried there for a bit though seeing it with the Ultra fork...


----------

